
'Smart' Pill Bottles Aren't Enough to Help the Medicine Go Down - Mz
http://www.npr.org/sections/health-shots/2017/08/22/538153337/smart-pill-bottles-arent-enough-to-help-the-medicine-go-down
======
DanBC
> Any medication can have negative side effects and some cost a lot

We see similar rates of "non compliance" in countries with free or low cost
medication.

We see similar rates of non compliance for severe life threatening conditions
(many transplanted organs fail because people don't take the meds) and for
less severe conditions.

